# How to Train ANY DOG the Basics



## فهد القحطأن (1 أبريل 2019)

Dog training is a lifelong process, but some skills are more important than others. Think of mastering these essential dog training skills as laying the foundation, and preparing your dog for a lifetime of good behavior and companionship.

Whether you just brought home a puppy, adopted a shelter dog, or want to brush up your old dog’s training, these are the absolute most important skills to teach your dog (and yourself).

https://dog-training.video

Before you start, it’s a good idea to review the basics of dog training: be patient, be positive, mind your body language, work in bursts (10-15 minute training sessions at a time), and add variety to help your dog respond reliably in any situation.

https://dog-training.video/category.php?cat=training-dogs-to

Potty training is all about consistency, patience, and positive reinforcement. Start with the basics:

Supervise your dog. When you’re just starting to house train her, limit her access to other parts of the house, whether that means closing off doors to bedrooms or crate-training so she has her own space.
Set a routine. Dogs are creatures of habit. By feeding your dog at the same time each day and offering regularly spaced walks and outside potty breaks, you can condition her to “go” at set times each day.
Never punish your dog for eliminating indoors. Accidents happen, and dogs don’t understand cause and effect the same way people do. Clean up the mess, remind yourself that it will get better the more consistent you are and move on.
Reward your dog for getting it right. Give her a treat as soon as she goes potty in the designated spot.
For more detailed tips on housetraining a puppy or dog, check out this trainer’s complete guide.

Source : https://dog-training.video/watch.php?vid=6394f957c
​


----------



## فهد القحطأن (5 أبريل 2019)

*رد: How to Train ANY DOG the Basics*

تم رفع الموضوع للافاده


----------



## فهد القحطأن (5 أبريل 2019)

*رد: How to Train ANY DOG the Basics*

تم رفع الموضوع للافاده


----------

